# Decaff coffee safe?



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I have ET next week Wednesday and wanted to see how safe it actually is to drink decaff coffee?
New Kenco Millicano Caff free (on their website) seemed to pretty safe (not using those horrible chemicals...)
Anybody else drinking it? Or any other options that are totally safe? Would also love some caff free (black) tea or any tea you can drink with milk?
Thank you, any advice would be great as I'd love to have a little treat once a day.... 
Good luck everyone XXX


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Aloe

Decaff coffee is safe as they use water to do this. I think it is decaff tea they do using chemicals, but I haven't researched this as I don't like tea anyway.  

Even when pregnant you are allowed a few cups of coffee with caffeine anyway. I have been drinking Nescafe gold blend decaff for years now and am currently 10wks and 4 days pregnant. The advantage of decaff coffee is you can drink it all evening and not have insomnia.

Good luck with your ET on Wed.

Best wishes

Njr26


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Njr26
Congratutaltions on your BFP and thank you for replying


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I drunk normal tea & coffee last cycle & got a bfp, since my miscarriage I only buy decaff now. My only bug is its expensive compared to ordinary x


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry about your miscarriage   
thank you for your reply X


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you. x x


----------



## pinkpantha (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Coffee is my vice but I've tried to be good - my dietician said either have a cup of decaf or normal coffee a day - I try and rotate it a bit so I might have one day without either and stick to tea - if you really like coffee-the nespresso machines are really good as they do a few different pods in decaf (sorry but I'm a gadget person in the kitchen), you would not know it was not normal coffee. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just drink normal 'proper' coffee i.e with beans sparingly. If you drink a lot though then its probably wiser to go across to caffeine free. Agree with previous poster....Nespresso decaf coffee from the machines tastes the same. 

I love Rooibus tea with milk. It's naturally caffeine free and tastes like normal tea with a bit of a kick. This is coming from someone who doesn't like fruit/herbal teas. I actually prefer this to normal tea.

My thoughts are that it's what's added to teas and coffees that is the worst...sweeteners. These are so nasty!!!!

X


----------

